# mod rewrite Problem



## snoopdog197 (9. März 2011)

Hallo, 

habe ein kleines Problem mit Rewrite bei 1und1. 

Ich habe das die .htaccess nicht im root sondern im Unterverzeichnis das nennt sich "pv" 
Im Root ist auch eine .htaccess für Wordpress. 


Leider funktioniert das ganze nicht mit der .htaccess im Unterordner. 
Entweder bekomme ich ein 404 Fehler oder die Seite .htm erscheint zwar in der Adresszeile aber wie z.B. die News werden nicht aufgerufen nur die Startseite wird reloaded. 

Wie folgt habe das so z.B. angeben: 


AddType x-mapp-php5 .php
AddHandler x-mapp-php5 .php
RewriteEngine on
RewriteBase /pv/

RewriteRule (.*).htm$ $1.php
RewriteRule news-content-([0-9]+).htm$ news.php?content=$1
RewriteRule news-([0-9]+).htm$ news.php?seite=$1


Kann mir jemand helfen, bin am verzweifeln 

Danke


----------

